
FaceApp Responds to Privacy Concerns - gberger
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/faceapp-responds-to-privacy-concerns/
======
UMBReate
And somehow I still don't believe it... It's all the same with popular Russian
apps. Just recently there were talks about issues with Yandex taxi and before
that - Revolut. I feel like that "no user data is transferred to Russia" is
complete bullshit. Russia's laws are really strict to all companies related to
Russia in any way, so the fact that their R&D is based in Russia tells me
everything I would care to know..

